# DVD Nav Problems



## delgal (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi...I'm hoping someone can help me. I've had my '03 330Ci for less than a month and have had problems with my navigation systems since day one. 

At delivery, my sales person had problems getting my Nav system to work. Error on the Nav said "Incorrect DVD/CD" She took the DVD out and cleaned it which seemed to solve the problem until I got home. From this point forward the DVD never worked again. I swapped out the dvd with a cd from a buddy of mine and it worked fine.

Trip #1 to dealer: They gave me a new DVD. When I got home and installed the new DVD it still didn't work. When I called they said it was a software issue and I had to schedule another appointment for service on my now less than one week old car. 

Trip #2 to dealer: Dealership kept my car for 3 days and said they upgraded my software and the car was working fine. When I pick up the car I notice the nav system is working fine. Directions were precise but no dvd functions worked.

Trip #3: I drove the car back the very next morning (Saturday) and tell my service advisor that the car still wasn't fixed. As he is looking at the Nav system the same original error appeared "Incorrect DVD/CD" He apologized and this time decided to give me a loaner for my troubles. They keep the car for 5 more days and tell me yet again...your car is fixed. :liar: Again, I believe the dealer and pick up my car only to find..."No DVD/CD". 

I'm now beside myself...:bawling: ...I call BMW yet again and they schedule and appointment a week out so they can have a rep from BMW of NA look at this problem...Finally!! He agrees to give me a new Nav :thumbup: . I'm excited thinking...finally. They install the new system (4 more days at the dealership now) and I pick up my car. As I am driving home my Nav system tells me I am in the Pacific Ocean  . 

So yet again, I call the dealership. The service manager (who is now very annoyed with ME) :violent: tells me my car was never calibrated when they installed the new Navigation system. He needs me to bring the car back for Trip #5 so they can spend about an hour on my car. Has anyone had any of these symptoms or problems? Can you help me please? Is it possible something more is wrong with my Nav system? I have lost all faith in my dealership. 

Thanks.

'03 330Ci Jet Black w/ Nat Brown Leather, SP, PP, CWP, Nav


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

He has no right to be annoyed at you... you paid $1800 for a nav system... that nav system better fscking work!!! Good luck to you.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Aggravating, to say the least. They will have to fix it. This time, after you pick it up, enter an address into it close by and try it out. Make that two actually, Do it twice to try it. If it doesn't work, bring it right back. Try not to get depressed. It will get done, it just seems you have to keep on them. Good Luck


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

The NAV in my 2003 330Ci does EXACTLY the same thing. I think that is why the DVD players are on national backorder. I've been waiting for my new DVD player for over two months. Just last week after that long wait, the dealer called and said thay got the wrong DVD player in and now BMW insists I have to have the firmware reinstalled in the player before I can get a new one. So I went to the dealer last Thursday and they reflashed my DVD player. Guess what? Yup, still can't read DVDs, only CDs. Now I was promised that BMW will overnight me a new DVD player that will arrive on Monday. We'll see. I am taking a trip to California late this week and the dealer told me if my NAV isn't reading DVDs by the time I leave they will give me a CD for California. Yay  . At least I can use it on my trip.


----------



## delgal (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Redshift:

Sorry you are having the same problems...but glad to know I am not alone. Did they say if when replaced it will solve all issues? The new one worked twice but can't read the satellite so it now says I'm in the pacific ocean or Golden Gate Park (in the green grassy area). Please let me know how yours turms out and I will do the same. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

That is messed up!...Don't take any crap from them and insist for a loaner everytime they keep your car. If they don't fix it this time, can you report it as a lemon for a broken navigation system?...heck, i use mine all the time and i don't think i can drive another car without one... ...strange it accepts CDs though..Is yours an early 2003 model year manufacture and/or is it a "bad" lot of DVD-NAVs? good luck!


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

delgal said:


> *Hey Redshift:
> 
> Sorry you are having the same problems...but glad to know I am not alone. Did they say if when replaced it will solve all issues? The new one worked twice but can't read the satellite so it now says I'm in the pacific ocean or Golden Gate Park (in the green grassy area). Please let me know how yours turms out and I will do the same. Thanks for the reply. *


It looks like they will be installing my new NAV DVD player this Wednesday (5-7). I'll post if this is the fix or not.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

I noticed that you list Daly City as your location. Which BMW Center are you using? BMWSF has a good reputation. I have read of several negative reports about Peter Pan. I would suggest consulting a different BMW Center.


----------



## jean7of9 (Jan 2, 2003)

The DVD NAV on my 03 330xi works fine since its delivery end March 03. The only complaint I have is that after I paid a lot for a "DVD" NAV System the car was delivered with CD-ROM # 8 for Canada. BMW cheated its Canadian Customers for this option, even Seven Series customers were fooled. The CD does not cover much except the Metropolitan area, but works fine within its limited digitized map.


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

jean7of9 said:


> *The DVD NAV on my 03 330xi works fine since its delivery end March 03. The only complaint I have is that after I paid a lot for a "DVD" NAV System the car was delivered with CD-ROM # 8 for Canada. BMW cheated its Canadian Customers for this option, even Seven Series customers were fooled. The CD does not cover much except the Metropolitan area, but works fine within its limited digitized map. *


If you only have the CD-ROM there is no way for you to be sure the DVD will work when you get one. As delgal and I both stated, the CD-ROM works great, not the DVD. Since 2003s are supposed to come with the DVD I would go complain to the dealer (or directly to BMW) until I got my DVD for the NAV which includes Canada and the entire US.


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a extra NAV DVD with me if someone is interested in buying


----------



## jean7of9 (Jan 2, 2003)

desinguincali: How much?


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

pm me ur email address


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

*delgal, my NAV is fixed*

Went to the dealer yesterday . It took them exactly 1/2 hr from the time I pulled up until it was fixed. They replaced the DVD player for the NAV and now it works great. It will actually read DVD maps now. No more CDs. Don't let your dealer jack you around keeping your car for days, etc. Make them get you a new DVD player and have them install it while you wait. :stickpoke


----------



## delgal (Mar 4, 2003)

Sssaaaawwwweeeeetttt!!:beerchug:

Happy for you RedShift. I've already had the DVD player replaced though. Mine still isn't working. I've given up on it. I love the way it drives....can't wait till it's fixed...and to answer the previous post from Parump...the dealer is BMWSF. I have NO respect for the service department at all.


----------

